# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Asterix down !!

## katerina

Καλημέρα σας,
πριν λίγο καιρό συνδεθήκαμε με το wireless του πανεπιστημίου μια κι εγώ δουλεύω στο Πανεπιστήμιο και χρειάζομαι πρόσβαση στο internet για να μπορώ να δουλεύω κι από το σπίτι. Αγοράσαμε όλο τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό, ήρθαν και δύο καλά παιδιά και μας βοήθησαν να τον στήσουμε. Ολα καλά μέχρι εδώ. 

Έχουμε εδώ και ένα 3μηνο το ασύρματο δίκτυο, τις μισές μέρες έχει πρόβλημα σύνδεσης με τον κόμβο (ASTERIX), τις άλλες μισές η σύνδεση δεν είναι της ταχύτητας που υποτίθεται είναι. Τι γίνεται βρε παιδιά ; 

Επιπλέον αξίζει να αναφέρω το χθεσινό περιστατικό: 3 μέρες κάτω ο κόμβος, παίρνω τηλέφωνο στο Πανεπιστήμιο, μου λέει ένας εκεί "μόνο μέσω του "wireless.uoc.gr" ό,τι χρειάζεστε. Προσπαθώ να στείλω post εκεί, απενεργοποιημένα όλα τα buttons! 

Σε ποιον μπορώ να απευθυνθώ ξέρει κανείς; Ποιος είναι επιτέλους υπεύθυνος για την παρακολούθηση και τη συντήρηση του δικτύου ; Αντί για σχέδια δημιουργίας νέων κόμβων μήπως πρώτα θα πρέπει να σκεφτεί η ομάδα σοβαρά την οργάνωση της και την ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ όσων έχουν ήδη στηθεί ; Γιατί αλλιώς είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει τελικά.. 
Στηρίζουμε πραγματικά τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες αλλά να γίνονται σωστά.. 
Αα ναι : το post το στέλνω με dial-up !

----------


## nicolouris

Δεν υπάρχει καμία επιτροπή που να περνάει να ελέγχει αν ο κόμβος τάδε είναι up ή όχι! Το δίκτυο αυτό είναι το χόμπυ μας.
Ο καθένας συντηρεί τον δικό του κόμβο. Αν δεν μπορεί λόγω του ότι δεν έχει χρόνο, μπορεί να είναι down για καμιά μέρα δύο. Που το περίεργο????

----------


## JollyRoger

> Που το περίεργο????


φαντάζομαι τα 2 καλά παιδιά ξεχάσαν να διευκρινίσουν τη σταθερότητα του awmn!  ::   ::   :: 




@katerina:
γιατί δε στέλνεις κανα pm στον κομβούχο που σε ενδιαφέρει μπας και σε κατατοπίσει? Οι λοιποί είμαστε στην ίδια θέση με σένα... (στο καμία σχέση δηλαδή!)

----------


## john70

Κάπου δεν μας τα λές καλά .....

Δοκίμασε να δείς ξανα που είσαι ..... Εδώ είναι ΑΜΔΑ και όχι UOC 


 ::  

Καλή σου μέρα  ::

----------


## Ygk

> ....., μου λέει ένας εκεί "μόνο μέσω του "wireless.uoc.gr" ό,τι χρειάζεστε. Προσπαθώ να στείλω post εκεί, απενεργοποιημένα όλα τα buttons! 
> 
> .....

----------


## tsounakas

> Κάπου δεν μας τα λές καλά .....
> 
> Δοκίμασε να δείς ξανα που είσαι ..... Εδώ είναι ΑΜΔΑ και όχι UOC 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Καλή σου μέρα


Αν βλεπω λεω καλα λεει Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου ελεος.!!!!!

----------


## tsounakas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nicolouris
> 
> Που το περίεργο????
> 
> 
> φαντάζομαι τα 2 καλά παιδιά ξεχάσαν να διευκρινίσουν τη σταθερότητα του awmn!   
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εγω ειμουν και αλλος ενα φιλος μου JollyRoger!
Ολα καποτε χαλανε αλλα να χαλανε απο παραπανισιες ωρες οχι απο αλλους παραγοντες ελεος!

----------


## acoul

Κατερίνα όπως βλέπεις είμαστε κάπως στην πρίζα ... είναι η καθημερινή τριβή και επαφή με το πληκτρολόγιο που σιγά σιγά φέρνει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα ... θα έλεγα να κάνεις υπομονή και να έρθεις σε επαφή με άτομα που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν. καλή τύχη και μη συμμερίζεσαι πολύ εμάς τους νερντς εδώ, το έχουμε κάψει καιρό !!

----------


## katerina

Παιδιά,
έλπιζα ότι λέγοντας τον πόνο μου εδώ, ίσως το διαβάσουν και κάποιοι από εκείνους που είναι δουλειά τους και τέλος πάντων γίνει κάτι !! 
Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να τα είχα αυτά υπόψην μου όταν έδινα τα λεφτά για το πιάτο  ::  
Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, με λίγη οργάνωση, ένα-δύο άτομα ρε παιδιά σε "βάρδια" μα τόσοι είναι στην ομάδα, θα έδινε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.Θα εκπλήρωναν δηλαδή το στόχο τους ως ομάδα..

----------


## papashark

> Παιδιά,
> έλπιζα ότι λέγοντας τον πόνο μου εδώ, ίσως το διαβάσουν και κάποιοι από εκείνους που είναι δουλειά τους και τέλος πάντων γίνει κάτι !! 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να τα είχα αυτά υπόψην μου όταν έδινα τα λεφτά για το πιάτο  
> Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, με λίγη οργάνωση, ένα-δύο άτομα ρε παιδιά σε "βάρδια" μα τόσοι είναι στην ομάδα, θα έδινε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.Θα εκπλήρωναν δηλαδή το στόχο τους ως ομάδα..


To λάθος της ομάδας είναι ότι προσκαλεί νέα μέλη ως ISP την στιγμή που όχι μόνο δεν είναι, αλλά δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί.

Εάν στην Αθήνα έγραφες αυτά τα πράγματα αγαπητή Κατερίνα, θα πέρναμε με τις πέτρες είτε εσένα, είτε αυτόν που σου είπε ότι στο awmn θα έχεις φθηνό ίντερνετ.

Για την ώρα καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις, αλλά μην ξεχνάς το γνωμικό "ότι πληρώσεις πέρνεις" και εδώ ισχύει αυτό. 

Εσύ σωστά περιμένεις 1-2 άτομα σε βάρδια, αλλά κανένας δεν κάνει για καιρό βάρδιες τσάμπα, εσύ περιμένεις ποιότητα στην υπηρεσία που αγόρασες, εκείνοι όμως πιστεύουν ότι δεν πούλησαν.

Φοβάμαι Κατερίνα ότι υπάρχει μια παρεξήγηση από την αρχή της συμμετοχής σου, για την οποία μάλιστα δεν φταις και εσύ....

----------


## katerina

> To λάθος της ομάδας είναι ότι προσκαλεί νέα μέλη ως ISP 
> 
> Εάν στην Αθήνα έγραφες αυτά τα πράγματα αγαπητή Κατερίνα, θα πέρναμε με τις πέτρες είτε εσένα, είτε αυτόν που σου είπε ότι στο awmn θα έχεις φθηνό ίντερνετ.



Τι ειναι ISP ?? Sorry, δεν είμαι του συναφιού ! 

Είπες φθηνό ; Τελικά είναι πολύ υποκειμενικό πως ορίζουμε τα πράγματα. Άσε, κυκλοφορούν συμφέροντα πακέτα στην αγορά για τηλ+ιντερνετ κι εκεί απαιτείς γιατί είναι οι κανόνες της αγοράς οπότε τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά. Αλλά ο ρομαντισμός μου με έκανε να επιλέξω τη λύση του ασύρματου δικτύου, ήθελα να στηρίξω αυτή την πρωτοβουλία των φοιτητών, άσε που υποτίθεται ότι είμαι και μέλος της uoc κοινότητας. 

Βασικά διαμαρτύρομαι που ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ δεν υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος να δηλώσω το πρόβλημα από την ομάδα του Wireless.uoc, κι ας μην το φτιάξουν σήμερα. Ξαφνικά είναι απρόσωπη η ομάδα !!!!Η σελίδα δεν παίζει, στο τηλέφωνο δεν είναι ο "αρμόδιος", ονόματα δεν ξέρω. για να ψάξω κάποιον προσωπικά... δηλαδή ΝΟ clue !

----------


## papashark

:: 

ISP = Internet Service Provider

πάντως μην ανυσηχείς, το forum εδώ το διαβάζουν μέλη του wireless.uoc, και θα ξέρουν το πρόβλημα και οι ίδιοι.

Ισως βέβαια και το πρόβλημα να μην διορθώνετε απλά (πχ ύπαρξη θορύβου σε όλα τα κανάλια πέριξ του κόμβου asterix που δεν του επιτρέπει να λειτουργήσει).

Βέβαια η επικοινωνία είναι αυτό που σώζει πολλές φορές από την απογοήτευση και τον εκνευρισμό, ακόμα και ένα "complain received"....

----------


## nicolouris

Papashark ++++

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://wireless.uoc.gr/forum/

----------


## trendy

> Παιδιά,
> έλπιζα ότι λέγοντας τον πόνο μου εδώ, ίσως το διαβάσουν και κάποιοι από εκείνους που είναι δουλειά τους και τέλος πάντων γίνει κάτι !!


Λάθος: Δεν είναι κανενός "δουλειά" να φτιάξει κάτι που χάλασε, δεδομένου ότι κανείς δε θα πληρωθεί για αυτό. Θα το κάνει εθελοντικά βάζοντας από τον ελεύθερό του χρόνο. Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι μπορείς και εσύ να συνεισφέρεις βοηθώντας με διάφορους τρόπους να λυθούν τα όποια προβλήματα υπάρχουν. 



> Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Ωστόσο, θα ήθελα να τα είχα αυτά υπόψην μου όταν έδινα τα λεφτά για το πιάτο


Κακώς δε ρώτησες να μάθεις προτού προβείς σε μία κίνηση-αγορά. Αυτή τη στιγμή είσαι μέλος σε ένα ερασιτεχνικό ασύρματο δίκτυο που σε συνεργασία με το Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του Πανεπιστημίου στα μέλη του πάνω από το ασύρματο δίκτυο, χωρίς καμία χρέωση και επομένως καμία εγγύηση.



> Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, με λίγη οργάνωση, ένα-δύο άτομα ρε παιδιά σε "βάρδια" μα τόσοι είναι στην ομάδα, θα έδινε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα.Θα εκπλήρωναν δηλαδή το στόχο τους ως ομάδα..


Βάρδιες απλήρωτες κάνουμε μόνο στο στρατό. Ο στόχος του Ασύρματου Φοιτητικού Δικτύου Ηρακλείου αναφέρεται στο καταστατικό λειτουργίας του και δεν είναι ούτε να παρέχει αδιάλειπτα τις όποιες υπηρεσίες του ούτε να προσφέρει εργασία στα μέλη του.



> Αλλά ο ρομαντισμός μου με έκανε να επιλέξω τη λύση του ασύρματου δικτύου, ήθελα να στηρίξω αυτή την πρωτοβουλία των φοιτητών, άσε που υποτίθεται ότι είμαι και μέλος της uoc κοινότητας.


Πολύ πριν από εσένα, κάπου 4 χρόνια πίσω, ξεκινήσαμε αυτήν την προσπάθεια που έφτασε αυτό που είναι σήμερα το δίκτυο του ΑΦΔΗ. Τότε οι γνώσεις μας ήταν πολύ λιγότερες και η βοήθεια από τους γύρω σχεδόν ανύπαρκτη. Χώρια που τα λεφτά που δίναμε για εξοπλισμό ήταν πολύ περισσότερα. Μέσω της ενασχόλησης με το δίκτυο αποκτήσαμε εγώ και αρκετοί άλλοι σημαντικές γνώσεις για μικροκυμματικές ζεύξεις, κατασκευές, κεραίες, linux, δίκτυα και πολύ περισσότερο δεθήκαμε ως παρέα. Ακόμα και αν μείναμε πίσω σε μαθήματα και εξεταστικές για να διορθώνουμε τα προβλήματα που είχε, μας άρεσε αυτό που κάναμε και το κάναμε από καρδιάς. Αυτός είναι ο ρομαντισμός που έχει το κάθε ασύρματο δίκτυο. Αν το βλέπεις αποκλειστικά ώς ένα τρόπο να πάρεις internet από το Πανεπιστήμιο επειδή το δικαιούσαι ως μέλος του κοιτάς το δέντρο και έχεις χάσει το δάσος.




> Βασικά διαμαρτύρομαι που ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ δεν υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος να δηλώσω το πρόβλημα από την ομάδα του Wireless.uoc, κι ας μην το φτιάξουν σήμερα. Ξαφνικά είναι απρόσωπη η ομάδα !!!!Η σελίδα δεν παίζει, στο τηλέφωνο δεν είναι ο "αρμόδιος", ονόματα δεν ξέρω. για να ψάξω κάποιον προσωπικά... δηλαδή ΝΟ clue !


Το φόρουμ δουλεύει κανονικά, το μηχάνημα έχει uptime 56 μέρες, ίσως να ήταν κάτι εντελώς παροδικό. Επίσης μπορείς να μιλήσεις με τα άτομα που σε βοήθησαν στη στόχευση, στη Γ-100 ή στη Γ-207.

----------


## katerina

> ...Λάθος: Δεν είναι κανενός "δουλειά" να φτιάξει κάτι που χάλασε, δεδομένου ότι κανείς δε θα πληρωθεί για αυτό. Θα το κάνει εθελοντικά βάζοντας από τον ελεύθερό του χρόνο. Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι μπορείς και εσύ να συνεισφέρεις βοηθώντας με διάφορους τρόπους να λυθούν τα όποια προβλήματα υπάρχουν. 
> 
> ...Βάρδιες απλήρωτες κάνουμε μόνο στο στρατό. 
> 
> ...Το φόρουμ δουλεύει κανονικά, το μηχάνημα έχει uptime 56 μέρες, ίσως να ήταν κάτι εντελώς παροδικό. Επίσης μπορείς να μιλήσεις με τα άτομα που σε βοήθησαν στη στόχευση, στη Γ-100 ή στη Γ-207.


Είδες που κι εσύ trendy αναφέρεις επανειλλημένως το χρηματικό; όλους μας καίει λοιπόν ! 
Συνεισφέρει κανείς σε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια επίσης όταν εντοπίζει τυχόν προβλήματα κ ενδιαφέρεται να τα δηλώσει για να φτιάξουν. Η κριτική μου είναι προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση και έχει ΜΟΝΟ καλοπροαίρετο χαρακτήρα. Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω δηλαδή από μέρους μου ; 

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες ότι ανέφερα πως ούτε στην πτέρυγα Γ ήταν διατεθειμένος κανείς να ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημα.

----------


## katerina

Από χθές βράδυ.. ο Asterix είναι επιτέλους up κι ελπίζω να μείνει έτσι !

----------


## tsounakas

Δεν κανει login για ΜΕΝΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΤΩΡΑ!!!!!!!!Λετε να εχασα το username & το pass μου???

----------


## trendy

> Είδες που κι εσύ trendy αναφέρεις επανειλλημένως το χρηματικό; όλους μας καίει λοιπόν ! 
> Συνεισφέρει κανείς σε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια επίσης όταν εντοπίζει τυχόν προβλήματα κ ενδιαφέρεται να τα δηλώσει για να φτιάξουν. Η κριτική μου είναι προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση και έχει ΜΟΝΟ καλοπροαίρετο χαρακτήρα. Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω δηλαδή από μέρους μου ; 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν πρόσεξες ότι ανέφερα πως ούτε στην πτέρυγα Γ ήταν διατεθειμένος κανείς να ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημα.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να μη με καίει από τη στιγμή που μέσω των χρημάτων αγοράζουμε αγαθά για να ζήσουμε και να περάσουμε καλά. Όμως δε θα βάλω το χόμπυ του ασύρματου πάνω από την εργασία μου, από τη στιγμή που μου προσφέρει μόνο ψυχική χαρά και ευχαρίστηση. Το ίδιο κάνουν και όσοι είναι εκεί. Το ότι εντόπισες εσύ ότι κάτι χάλασε δε σημαίνει ότι και θα φτιαχτεί άμεσα, αν οι υπόλοιποι δεν προλαβαίνουν να το φτιάξουν. Αν πιστεύεις ότι σου περισσεύει χρόνος και μπορείς να βοηθήσεις, μπορείς να το δηλώσεις στο forum του hswn. Πάντα χρειάζονται μερικά χέρια βοηθείας.

----------


## katerina

Τrendy, αν διάβασες τελικά αυτά που γράφω εγώ αλλά και άλλοι στο παρόν forum, θα είχες δεί πως ΟΥΤΕ στο forum του hwmn μπορούσα να στείλω post γιατί λέμε έχουν απανεργοποιηθεί όλα τα "new posts".ΟΚ ? 


Εν πάσει περιπτώσει σκέφτομαι να δω αν μπορεί να αλλάξει προσανατολισμό το πιάτο μας μήπως και δούμε άσπρη μέρα από κανένα άλλο κόμβο. Ο Asterix είναι συνήθως κάτω - πάλι από χθές - και δεν γίνεται έτσι δουλειά. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## tsounakas

δεν έχει πρόβλημα το asterix απλός έχει πέσει το link μάλλον του "λεκομανολι" και δεν βλέπετε inet....ΕΛΠΊΖΩ να φτιαχτεί άμεσα...Εγώ πάντως μπορώ να βοηθήσω μέχρι εκεί που δεν είναι το UoC γιατί τρώω πόρτα!!!
Traffic Analysis for "139-212" out
Traffic Analysis for "179-35" STAMATAK-TROJY out

----------


## trendy

> Τrendy, αν διάβασες τελικά αυτά που γράφω εγώ αλλά και άλλοι στο παρόν forum, θα είχες δεί πως ΟΥΤΕ στο forum του hwmn μπορούσα να στείλω post γιατί λέμε έχουν απανεργοποιηθεί όλα τα "new posts".ΟΚ ?


Το forum δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μπαίνω καθημερινά και παίζει κανονικά. Ούτε το κουμπί new post δεν είχε πρόβλημα.



> Εν πάσει περιπτώσει σκέφτομαι να δω αν μπορεί να αλλάξει προσανατολισμό το πιάτο μας μήπως και δούμε άσπρη μέρα από κανένα άλλο κόμβο. Ο Asterix είναι συνήθως κάτω - πάλι από χθές - και δεν γίνεται έτσι δουλειά. 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Κοίτα με το να αλλάξεις απλώς κόμβο (εσύ και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος έχει πρόβλημα) το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι ένα ημίμετρο μέχρι να πάθει κάτι και ο νέος κόμβος που θα συνδεθείς. Προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω, όπως και σε κάθε ένα που θέλει να συνδεθεί ότι πρέπει να συμμετέχει στις εργασίες για να δουλεύει το δίκτυο σωστά και να πάει ένα βήμα παρακάτω.

----------


## Cartman

Κατερίνα, άν έχεις οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο μπορείς να περάσεις από το πανεπιστήμιο στην Κνωσσό, στην Γ-205 στα προκάτ κτήρια, ώρες γραφείου.

----------


## papashark

> Κατερίνα, άν έχεις οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο μπορείς να περάσεις από το πανεπιστήμιο στην Κνωσσό, στην Γ-205 στα προκάτ κτήρια, ώρες γραφείου.


Βρε Cartman, 2 μήνες μετά ? "Γρήγορη ανταπόκριση στο πρόβλημα σας ?"  ::  

Τι το ξέθαψες ? Δεν το άφεινες να το σβήση η λήθη του χρόνου...

----------


## katerina

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cartman
> 
> Κατερίνα, άν έχεις οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα με το δίκτυο μπορείς να περάσεις από το πανεπιστήμιο στην Κνωσσό, στην Γ-205 στα προκάτ κτήρια, ώρες γραφείου.
> 
> 
> Βρε Cartman, 2 μήνες μετά ?


Ασε papashark, πάλι επίκαιρο είναι  ::  

Cartman, θα τα πούμε αύριο ! 
Ποιον να ζητήσω; 
Γιατί τώρα και κάτι εβδομάδες πάλι έχουμε να δούμε δίκτυο...

----------


## fallen

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cartman
> 
> ...




Forward... http://wireless.uoc.gr/

----------

